# Feb 12-14 clipper



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 10, 2011)

How we lookin'??


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> How we lookin'??



Pretty moisture starved!  Most places could see a quick inch or 2 late Sunday,  someplaces (especially South of the Mass Pike) might have some mixing with this quick hitter.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 10, 2011)

pico weather showing snow sat and sun....maybe just flurries...


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Its dumping on Burke Mt.  Started decent about 4:30pm and now its coming down heavy.  At least one inch on the ground, hope it continues.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2011)

Snowed all day at Sugarbush with an inch or two maybe.  The skiing is fantastic!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 13, 2011)

We ended up getting a couple of inches in the overnight, and conditions are very good.   Its started dumping a few hours ago and we have already another couple of inches since noon.  Right now its coming down heavy and if this contnues tomorrow should be primo.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 14, 2011)

My inlaws are reporting NCP at Mt Snow =(


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty much a bust. The only thing we got was ferocious wind all weekend. Oh yeah and temps in the 40's that were not forecasted for today!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 14, 2011)

We had a couple of inches from the clipper overnight.  The conditions on the mountain remain excellent and this morning riding glades was very fun.  Today we got the firt hints of spring :sad:, with increasing winds and warmer temps.  It was a little sticky at first and that increased as the day went along.  Termperatures got into the low thirties and as the temp rose throughout the day the snow became more and more sticky.  The glades were fast enough but earlier in the day were much easier to handle.  Around noon it started to snowing at the top but lower mountain had also some sleet, it never became rain from what I could tell, and in fact the snow up top was very fluffy and it seem to accumulate.  Its snowing now and we may benefit from a couple more inches into tomorrow morning.  All in all great riding.


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2011)

Dumping here right now... probably 2" already and not stopping anytime soon. Hopefully Burke will get enough to cover the frozen over stuff from today's softening.


----------

